# Health news 30th September 2011



## Northerner (Sep 30, 2011)

*Natural ?back-up system? that could save your heart*
The heart has its own ?back-up system? to help it function even if main arteries are blocked, scientists have found. A series of tiny blood vessels called collaterals can act as a natural bypass system when arteries are clogged, a team at Uni*versity College London revealed. The collaterals connect to the larger vessels in the heart and carry blood around blockages.Patients with lots of these vessels were found to have a 36 per cent reduced risk of death from heart disease, Britain?s biggest killer.

http://www.express.co.uk/posts/view/274526/Natural-back-up-system-that-could-save-your-heart 

*Number of UK medical tourists set to soar*

Countries such as Poland and Bulgaria will experience a rush of Britons seeking cheap medical treatment abroad, a report predicts. The Economist Intelligence Unit has suggested there will be a further increase in the number of British "medical tourists", if waiting times increase as a result of government cuts. A new EU directive coming into force in 2013, which reimburses patients for treatment received in other EU countries, is expected to encourage the trend.

http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...-uk-medical-tourists-set-to-soar-2363190.html

*Students' mental health 'at risk', psychiatrists warn*

Doctors are warning that the current generation of students has a greater risk of anxiety and depression than previous ones. The Royal College of Psychiatrists says there are now many more students from less privileged backgrounds who are less prepared for university life. Students also face rising debt and uncertain job prospects, the RCP warns. It is concerned universities may see counselling and support services as an easy target for cuts. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-15112980

*E.coli outbreak which killed one and made 250 ill was kept secret for 7 months*
One person died and about 250 fell ill after eating E.coli-contaminated food in an outbreak British officials covered up. It is thought the food affected was leeks and potatoes and sold in British stores including the major supermarkets. The outbreak ? which British authorities deliberately kept secret until now ? lasted about seven months and is thought to have been caused by soil carrying a potentially deadly strain of the E.coli bug on the outside of vegetables.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...reak-killed-250-ill-kept-secret-7-months.html

*Eating just THREE eggs a week 'increases chance of men getting prostate cancer'*
Eating three eggs a week could significantly increase a man?s chances of dying from prostate cancer, researchers have warned. Experts in the U.S. claimed that men who consume more than two and a half on a weekly basis were up to 81 per cent more likely to be killed by the disease. They suggested the damage may  be done by the large amounts of  cholesterol or choline ? a nutrient that help cells to function properly ? that are found in eggs.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...icantly-increases-risk.html?ito=feeds-newsxml

*Healthy UK sees five-fold increase in 100-year-olds*
Record numbers are getting telegrams from the Queen thanks to a five-fold surge in Britons reaching their 100th *birthday. A total of 12,640 men and women are now centenarians compared with just 2,500 in 1980, official statistics reveal. Better medical treatment, improved nutrition and rising *living standards have contributed to the surge.

http://www.express.co.uk/posts/view/274540/Healthy-UK-sees-five-fold-increase-in-100-year-olds


----------



## FM001 (Sep 30, 2011)

3 eggs a week   normally can eat 8 or 10, scrambled eggs on toast alone requires 4 eggs


----------



## Northerner (Sep 30, 2011)

toby said:


> 3 eggs a week   normally can eat 8 or 10, scrambled eggs on toast alone requires 4 eggs



I can eat far more than 3 too toby. This is one study I plan to ignore!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 3, 2011)

Here's Jenny Ruhl's (Blood Sugar 101) analysis of the news about eggs:

http://diabetesupdate.blogspot.com/2011/10/flawed-logic-eating-eggs-or-meat-is.html


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 3, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Here's Jenny Ruhl's (Blood Sugar 101) analysis of the news about eggs:
> 
> http://diabetesupdate.blogspot.com/2011/10/flawed-logic-eating-eggs-or-meat-is.html



I wouldn't necessarily disagree with her analysis but her point about the large ranges used in the question about how many eggs are eaten may not be as bad as she suggests. No doubt there is some fancy statistical analysis which can be used to provide a more accurate assessment. For example, if the 6 to 20 range is selected they probably average that to 13 (but it is probably more complicated than that). The more people answering the question, the more accurate the resulting average will be.


----------

